#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Dash cams?

## Thai3

Better get one now the mrs told the insurance company have for the discount. Looked on lazada and there are thousands of them some even under 1000k. Which to go for,  ones that are anotherrear view  mirror that plays the footage look good but we know a few people who have had various types which last, or get taken out after a few weeks, any recommendation?

----------


## Albert Shagnasty2017

If you can afford 5k, get the cheapest gopro off lazada.
Those 1k ones are mostly shite.

----------


## birding

We bought one locally which has worked well ever since but if we were to replace it we would go for one that has both front and rear view.

There was a small discount on insurance.

----------


## Fondles

Ive got a Blackvue DR550GW-2ch (front and rear cams) works great, I only got 2k off this years insurance.

----------


## Luigi

Yeah, you typically get 5% discount off the total amount, and you have to ask for it. Mention it when they send you the quote.

You send photos of it installed.

----------


## Thai3

That's what the mrs did, borrowed her brothers put it in ours, took photo then took it out again!

----------


## Dillinger

I downloaded Sygic GPS off TPB months ago. Works great (uses TomTom maps) and has a  video recording option in the app. it records invisibly until you press the cam button and you can set it up to start recording as soon as you turn the app on. 

Just gotta find an excuse for wanting GPS on in the soapies :Smile: 


http://m.thepiratebay.org/torrent/15...NTENT#comments

----------


## Pragmatic

Before buying a dash cam you need to read https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/ . They do reviews and where to buy. I bought a DOD F500LHD on their advise about 5 years ago and am glad I did as its been brilliant.

----------


## Fondles

> That's what the mrs did, borrowed her brothers put it in ours, took photo then took it out again!


So what happens in the event of an accident the insurance company wants the dash cam footage, do they void the policy because the full premium was not paid ?

----------


## TizMe

> So what happens in the event of an accident the insurance company wants the dash cam footage, do they void the policy because the full premium was not paid ?


Or even if you do have it still installed, not not turned on.

----------


## Fondles

> Or even if you do have it still installed, not not turned on.


an installed camera not functioning is  a tad different to a non existing one used to fraudulently  obtain a discounted premium do you think ?

----------


## HuangLao

Why complicated one's life more than it needs to be?

I do have to wonder sometimes.

----------


## Luigi

> So what happens in the event of an accident the insurance company wants the dash cam footage, do they void the policy because the full premium was not paid ?


In the West, I would think so.

Over here, probably not.

You'd probably only have to pay back the discounted amount.  :Smile: 


Mate took out a scooterist with his bike.
Police came and saw the $ signs. Wanted to hold him in the police station for a bit of extorting.
Had first class insurance but no driving license from any country.
Insurance bail bond saw the cops lose interest immediately and the insurance covered all costs.


Tokio Marine insurance group btw.

----------


## TizMe

> an installed camera not functioning is  a tad different to a non existing one used to fraudulently  obtain a discounted premium do you think ?


Of course I realise that.

My question should have been written differently.

I mean what happens to any claim, after getting the discount due to having a dash-cam installed, but then not having it turned on during a crash.

----------


## petercallen

Tried a couple of dash cams from the smaller auto accessory shops in Phuket on a agreement I could take them back if they did not work properly which they didn't 

Ended up buying a HP f770 from Hongkee auto accessories with front are rear cameras and they fitted it with the connection under the dash instead of in the cigarette light socket they also personally guarantee the unit for 1 year, I paid 7K baht for it fitted, I know I could buy it for 5K or less on the internet and fit it myself but was not interested in doing this

I am happy with its performance, why pay over 1M baht for a vehicle and buy a cheap dash cam which are essential in Phuket if you are in a accident to prove who is in the wrong

----------


## Dillinger

^ it can also work against you. Drive carefully :Smile: 

BTW love the name of the company......Honky :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

My car insurance gave us a 1,000 Baht discount this year due to us having a Dashcam. Perhaps this is the way forward in Thailand from now on?

----------


## Norton

Same here but was 1,500 baht.

----------


## Pragmatic

> gave us a 1,000 Baht discount





> Same here but was 1,500 baht.


 It may depend on how much you pay for your insurance?

----------


## Norton

17k. Likely a percentage discount as you say.

----------


## Troy

> Better get one now the mrs told the insurance company have for the discount. Looked on lazada and there are thousands of them some even under 1000k. Which to go for,  ones that are anotherrear view  mirror that plays the footage look good but we know a few people who have had various types which last, or get taken out after a few weeks, *any recommendation?*


I bought a Nextbase 312GW last year and am very pleased with it. There is a version with 2 cameras if you want to record behind as well. The only downside, for me, is that the data is embedded into the video using proprietary coding so you need Windows or Mac to view with mapping applications. Recording day and night is good quality and the base does not fall off the windscreen. I switch the device between my cars without problems.

----------


## raycarey

> front are rear cameras and they fitted it with the connection under the dash instead of in the cigarette light socket


i am wondering if it would make sense to buy the camera from the shop doing the installation or just roll up with a camera and tell them to install it.

----------


## Pragmatic

All you need is a front facing camera. Someone runs up your arse then there's a good chance it's their fault anyway. Front facing cameras can be fitted in 10 minutes by yourself.

----------


## jabir

Not in Thailand, and not if they have the better car; as someone posted if your car costs a couple million it's a shame not to spend another few baht to vid the retards aiming at you from behind.

----------


## petercallen

> i am wondering if it would make sense to buy the camera from the shop doing the installation or just roll up with a camera and tell them to install it.


Not worth the hassle in my opinion, the shop gave excellent service and had a large range of dash cams to choose from and would not personally guarantor it if bought somewhere else

----------


## petercallen

> All you need is a front facing camera. Someone runs up your arse then there's a good chance it's their fault anyway. Front facing cameras can be fitted in 10 minutes by yourself.


Got hit from behind by a 15 year old unlicensed rider on a unlicensed motorbike, he refused to admit he was in the wrong and in the end after 6 hours in the cop shop because no one could leave until the person who was in the wrong was established and on the insurance agents advice i pleaded guilty just to get out of the place
If i had a dash cam fitted at that time with a rear camera i would not have been in the wrong
We are all rich farangs as far as the police are concerned so we or our insurance company shout pay all costs of any accident

----------


## cisco999

> Yeah, you typically get 5% discount off the total amount, and you have to ask for it. Mention it when they send you the quote.
> 
> You send photos of it installed.



THat is absolutely correct but possibly some pay premiums high enough that a 5% discount comes to a few thousand baht.

I was happy to get any discount.   It was a gift to my way of thinking.

----------


## Stumpy

Well Shit. My Cobra 840 Dash cam finally took a dive. Had it for about 6 years. Was pretty descent. So I plugged in Dash Cam reviews in Google and FFS. It could take months to decide. 

Called the guy that did up my Android based head unit in my Hilux and said whatchya got for Dash cams. He sent me a few links. Kind of liking the Baby Shark. (No Idea where they get these stupid names). Its small and hides behind your factory rearview mirror, Has an app to the phone where you can DL the vids and apparently accepts voice commands so if the wreck is my fault I can say "ERASE THAT SHIT NOW"

Still looking.

----------


## Mendip

I'm on my third in about 4 years... I think the heat in Thailand doesn't do them any good.

Can't remember what the first one was... the second was a Chinese Yi which was good and you could link it to your phone Yi app with wifi to download a file if needed.

I'm now on an Orskey which I picked up in the UK so as to have an English manual. After 3 days so far so good!

I wouldn't drive in Thailand without a dashcam after an experience a good mate had.

----------


## Stumpy

> I wouldn't drive in Thailand without a dashcam


I agree. Sound insurance 

The heat and sun beats them up pretty bad here especially if your vehicle is out in the sun all day with the windows rolled up. I attempt to keep my truck always parked under cover pretty much everywhere I go. I really liked the one I had but I think the battery inside shorted out and they are a sealed deal and the effort to try and tear it apart to fix it simply isn't worth it.

Here is the one I am considering.

BABYSHARK - Atlphoenix

Good reviews, Lens sensor by Sony. 1920x 1080 at 30FPS.

----------


## Fondles

Sold my previous car with the Blackvue still installed(froont and rear cams hard wired) sp now I Have a 70mai, works great, very discreet and was only Bt1000 from lazada..... got a 2000b discount on my insurance but they wanted a photo of it installed in the car.

70mai Smart Dash Cam – 70mai

----------


## Pragmatic

Insurers gave me a KP-A200 free upon renewal of my insurance plus a discount. Good camera.

----------


## AntRobertson

I've got one of these HP thingies though it's really a mirror cam because it fits over the rear view mirror. I like it though, unobstructive and it does its own thing:

----------


## Fondles

> I've got one of these HP thingies though it's really a mirror cam because it fits over the rear view mirror. I like it though, unobstructive and it does its own thing:



Where does that camera mount ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Where does that camera mount ?


That's the rear-view cam so at the back on parcel tray or roof lining (which is where mine is)

----------


## Pragmatic

Why have a rear facing camera when it'll only show someone crashing into you?  It's pointless.   ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks for the links and others. Man this can become a science project for sure. Lots of set ups out there. 

I'm with Prag in that I really do not see a need for a rear camera. 

The 70mai Fondles linked looks like my Cobra 840 that just took a dive.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Why have a rear facing camera when it'll only show someone crashing into you? It's pointless.


Because it removes the potential element of doubt and dispute if someone crashes into you, that's why.

----------


## Stumpy

> Because it removes the potential element of doubt and dispute if someone crashes into you, that's why.


True Ant. If some loses control or hits someone.  It's not like it's a bother to have it.

----------


## Fondles

> Why have a rear facing camera when it'll only show someone crashing into you?  It's pointless.


Helped when I had a scooter rear end my parked car....Lads father was making a commotion at the police station wanting money... falang fault etc etc etc.

Police told me to show him the footage... silence.

----------


## armstrong

> Sold my previous car with the Blackvue still installed(froont and rear cams hard wired) sp now I Have a 70mai, works great, very discreet and was only Bt1000 from lazada..... got a 2000b discount on my insurance but they wanted a photo of it installed in the car.
> 
> 70mai Smart Dash Cam – 70mai


I've got one of these. Seems decent enough but I haven't actually tried to get any video off yet. Must learn how to do that...

----------


## Dillinger

^ Reading the above link it takes a micro memory card. Make sure theres one in it first :Smile:  and put that in your laptop with an adapter, that it probably comes with?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Because it removes the potential element of doubt and dispute if someone crashes into you, that's why.


 The police or insurers will decide on who's in the right or wrong, dash cam or not. 


> Usually people who get *rear* ended are given the benefit of the doubt in insurance claims anyway.


I have been rear ended here by an uninsured woman. The woman was made to pay my repair bill by the police. I didn't claim on my insurance.

From a previous accident. Watch from 4.10 minutes.

----------


## Dillinger

If Somchai reverses into the back of you, you'll have a job winning the argument.

----------


## Fondles

> The police or insurers will decide on who's in the right or wrong, dash cam or not. 
> 
> I have been rear ended here by an uninsured woman. The woman was made to pay my repair bill by the police. I didn't claim on my insurance.
> 
> From a previous accident. Watch from 4.10 minutes.


That could have been avoided if you did not scare the piss outta the poor fella with your horn.

----------


## AntRobertson

> The police or insurers will decide on who's in the right or wrong, dash cam or not.


Then you are doing it wrong.

Feel free to save your money and not get a dash cam though. 

 :Dunno:

----------


## Dillinger

I like the way the song goes is she walking back to me, you flatten her, then the sad music comes on.

That wasn't an emergency stop though. I'd have avoided that :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> From a previous accident. Watch from 4.10 minutes.


Ouch Prag. Old guy took the hit pretty good and got up walking around. Of course maybe after the shocked wore off, the pain set in. 

But to your point, this is why Dashcams are required here. I mean think about it, without seeing him pull out it could be seen you rear ended him.

I have a vid like that on my GoPro when I was riding my motorcycle. Same type of deal, Old fella just came out of a side dirt road and never even looked. In a car I would have hit him no questions. I was on my bigger moto and zipped around him and looked back.  He just waved.

----------


## taxexile

the chickenhead was fast asleep.

i think you did him a valuable service by waking him up.

that'll learn him.

well done.

----------


## Pragmatic

> That wasn't an emergency stop though. I'd have avoided that


 Good for you Dill. The police didn't see it your way.    :Smile: 




> That could have been avoided if you did not scare the piss outta the poor fella with your horn.


  So cuz I sounded my horn makes me the guilty party? Yer avin a laaarrfff.   :Smile: 

The guy I hit only had a left leg. His right leg had been taken off at the top of his thigh. He was wearing a prosthetic leg and wasn't allowed to drive being as he couldn't operate the brake peddle.

----------


## Pragmatic

> the chickenhead was fast asleep.
> 
> i think you did him a valuable service by waking him up.
> 
> that'll learn him.


 I actually pulled over to the left once I saw him as they usually turn right and ride the right lane for a few meters before pulling over to the left lane. Farang tink too mut. He didn't do as expected.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That wasn't an emergency stop though. I'd have avoided that


Yeah pretty shit driving by all parties really.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Yeah pretty shit driving by all parties really.


  :Trolling:

----------


## AntRobertson

Oh dear someone's not especially keen on being caught on cam copping what they've dished. 

Anyways sell your dash cam and invest in a defensive driving course.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Reading up on Dashcams being I had not looked in 6 years. The field of view is really quite an important option along with resolution. My Cobra unit is a friggen dinosaur.  :Smile: . Having a 170 degree field of view angle is quite good at 1080p. Appears none are overwhelming good for night but that's due to optic limitations. Having the vid download to your Smartphone is nice, saves you from having to always pull the MicroSD card to view. Price ranges are all over from dirt cheap to over the top.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Oh dear someone's not especially keen on being caught on cam copping what they've dished.


 Wrong again. I published it on Youtube for all to see. I couldn't give a flying fcuk who sees my vids.

----------


## lom

> The guy I hit only had a left leg.


A serial offender!

----------


## Pragmatic

> Reading up on Dashcams being I had not looked in 6 years.


Best site for Dashcam info is   DashCamTalk

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wrong again. I published it on Youtube for all to see. I couldn't give a flying fcuk who sees my vids.


And just like a dash cam that hasn't been turned on you've managed to entirely miss the point.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Reading up on Dashcams being I had not looked in 6 years. The field of view is really quite an important option along with resolution. My Cobra unit is a friggen dinosaur. . Having a 170 degree field of view angle is quite good at 1080p. Appears none are overwhelming good for night but that's due to optic limitations. Having the vid download to your Smartphone is nice, saves you from having to always pull the MicroSD card to view. Price ranges are all over from dirt cheap to over the top.


I occasionally watch vids like the one below. They aren't any good in assisting choosing a brand / model but they can make an entertaining diversion.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Best site for Dashcam info is   DashCamTalk


Thanks Prag,
Will give it a view in a bit. Lots of good tech out there now for these. Just like Smartphones. YouTube has numerous Dashcam review sites as well.

For me, I want small so it can be hidden for the most part and a large field of view.

----------


## Stumpy

> They aren't any good in assisting choosing a brand / model but they can make an entertaining diversion.


Yeah there are loads of the vids posted all over. Amazing how whack some drivers are.

----------


## Mendip

The incident that convinced me to get a dashcam... a very good mate of mine was driving along a main road when a girl riding a motorbike shot out from the left, straight in front of the car in front. That car hit her, she went flying over the car and landed right in front of my mate, who went straight over her. All this was at 90 plus km/hr.

The family of the girl were trying to extort big money from my mate, until shown his dashcam footage by the police who said it just wasn't going to happen. His dashcam footage also saved the driver of the car in front from extortion - he was just a young guy doing nothing wrong.

It was later thought that this was suicide by the motorbike rider... she had a lot of financial problems and apparently the government pay out if a parent is killed?

This understandably messed up my mate, who still has sleep problems several years later... although he did graciously pay for the girl's funeral, despite not having to or having done anything wrong.

Incidentally, his dashcam footage was shown on Channel 3 News... speeded up and with added tyre screeches dubbed on.

----------


## jabir

> Because it removes the potential element of doubt and dispute if someone crashes into you, that's why.


Not just that since a rear end is usually down to the retard, but I had a situation where some idiot crept up my ass at highway speed trying to overtake me and a string of others via the central hard shoulder. I wasn't having that, not with family in the car. He didn't seemed pleased when I manoeuvred and tapped brake to stop him, and eventually realised he wasn't getting through and best way forward was to undertake and weave at lunatic speed through smooth flowing traffic. If I had met him piled up a few km later on, that rear view vid would have been decisive even if no other car was filming. 

We know much depends on the retard's connections, though a rear view cam would have shown what led up to an accident, and for a few baht as a farang that's already deemed halfway guilty that's money well spent.

----------


## Fondles

> So cuz I sounded my horn makes me the guilty party? Yer avin a laaarrfff.


Shit driving is shit driving no  matter how its buttered....

----------


## Dillinger

^ it looked like Prag sped up at the end :Smile: 

My first instinct would have been to slam the anchors on and bib after.

And why is he not singing along to Only the Lonely and his other 60's hits? :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Having the vid download to your Smartphone is nice, saves you from having to always pull the MicroSD card to view. Price ranges are all over from dirt cheap to over the top.


Never knew that was possible, will have a look to see if I can, Ive always thought I could only view on my phone but to download had to pull the sd card and put it in my laptop.

----------


## Fondles

> ^ it looked like Prag sped up at the end
> 
> My first instinct would have been to slam the anchors on and bib after.
> 
> And why is he not singing along to Only the Lonely and his other 60's hits?


Definitely looked to be avoidable but then he loooks older than dirt so maybe his reaction time is as slow as a turtle............... might need licence to be revoked.

----------


## Stumpy

> And why is he not singing along to Only the Lonely and his other 60's hits?


I would never have the voice record part on. Never have. Not as much about the singing but the shit I might say as I hit someone or something. Imagine clocking someone and the BIB ask for the footage. you willingly give it up under the premise it will send you on your way only to hear you saying "Fucking stupid wing nut eared idiot didn't even look" or "He looks Ok, I am leaving"  :rofl: . 

While I didn't watch the entire vid clip I did notice Prag stood back and just watched the old one legged fella. I have to admit that guy hopped  quick for being short a leg.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> Better get one now the mrs told the insurance company have for the discount. Looked on lazada and there are thousands of them some even under 1000k. Which to go for,  ones that are anotherrear view  mirror that plays the footage look good but we know a few people who have had various types which last, or get taken out after a few weeks, any recommendation?





> Never knew that was possible, will have a look to see if I can, Ive always thought I could only view on my phone but to download had to pull the sd card and put it in my laptop.


The Yi dashcam I had linked to my phone by wifi using a Yi  app. You could access the dashcam hard drive and memory card using the phone, to delete files, download files onto the phone, change settings, etc. Was a lot easier than trying to navigate menus using the dashcam.

----------


## Fondles

> The Yi dashcam I had linked to my phone by wifi using a Yi  app. You could access the dashcam hard drive and memory card using the phone, to delete files, download files onto the phone, change settings, etc. Was a lot easier than trying to navigate menus using the dashcam.


Interesting, both my current 70mai and my previous blackvues..... could/can do everything like yours from the phone except download the actual footage to the phone.

----------


## Pragmatic

Just a word of advice for anyone with a dash-cam and having been in an accident is to switch off yer engine but let the cam carry on recording. It really goes without saying but in the heat of the moment other things may arise.

----------


## Stumpy

Thought I'd update on the dash cam. I went with the Baby Shark (yeah yeah odd name) but that aside it is a nice set up with lot of very useful and functional features. 
You can download all videos to your phone using the Wifi connect and send through any of the current top messengers apps. It downloaded a 5 min segment in about 30 seconds in full 1080p HD.The voice can be turned off and on easy ( I always default off).You can also turn off the screen but still record.It has a picture in picture (front and back) but when you download it separates the front and rear recordings into separate files.It is a full loop set up and can be set with 1min, 3min and 5min loop times.It comes with a 32 gb microSD card that allows up to about 3 hours of recording before it starts looping. One thing to keep in mind is that if you download the vid file to your phone it will eat up a ton of space so keep that in mind.GPS and Geo-tagging locationsFull G shock feature in the event of an incidentComes with an owners manual in English.

I thought I was going to get to install it but the guy came all the way down from BKK to do it as part of the sale. My understanding is if I did it, the warranty would or could be void.  The guy was cool and spoke English and my wife had forewarned him that I was very picky about installs with wires hanging all over.  :Smile: . My wife met the guy through her Pajero Sport club she joined. He also wants a few tortoises if they 41 eggs hatch.  

Pics



This isn't the best picture but the camera is flush mounted and not hanging down like many others using the suction cup mount. Its clean and does not obstruct your view



Very easy to use and large buttons. 



Rear camera mount location. For some they may not like that as you will see it in your rear view mirror. For me that was not an issue as I personally would love to get rid of my rear view mirror on the windshield anyway as I always use my side mirrors. A habit I picked up from driving big trucks for quite a few years. 



Front view looking at the cam. Can barely see it. I do have my front windshield with a tint but its the lightest you can find but still blocks nearly 100% of UV. 

I will mess with it over the next few weeks and report back if anything noteworthy comes up.

----------


## TizMe

> One thing to keep in mind is that if you download the vid file to your phone it will eat up a ton of space so keep that in mind.


Install this Video Compress App on your phone. It can perform serious reduction in video sizes without much noticeable reduction in quality.

----------


## baldrick

> Pajero Sport club


do they have recommendations for dashcams with built in radar detection ?
and camera resistant licence plate protectors ?

----------


## Stumpy

> do they have recommendations for dashcams with built in radar detection ?
> and camera resistant licence plate protectors ?


Surprisingly they do and apparently they work on the Radar.  But I think it's a separate tech thing, not in the Camera. 

As for the license plate, you can add that plastic protection thing over it which distorts it enough or do like I have been seeing where they wipe the black off a few of the numbers so they can't confirm the number.

----------


## cisco999

> Or even if you do have it still installed, not not turned on.


My insurance agent even wanted to see the box it came in.   I still had it so no problem.

I can't imagine driving in Thailand without it.

----------


## jabir

The box?

----------


## cisco999

.....

----------


## cisco999

> The police or insurers will decide on who's in the right or wrong, dash cam or not. 
> 
> I have been rear ended here by an uninsured woman. The woman was made to pay my repair bill by the police. I didn't claim on my insurance.
> 
> From a previous accident. Watch from 4.10 minutes.




Did your insurance agent or some representative show up on the scene?     I'm guessing that was an insurance person you and the lady spoke with  on the phone.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Did your insurance agent or some representative show up on the scene? I'm guessing that was an insurance person you and the lady spoke with on the phone.


 You will have to ask the mod who deleted my reply. 

Come on MOD and have the balls to say why my post was deleted.

----------


## cisco999

> So what happens in the event of an accident the insurance company wants the dash cam footage, do they void the policy because the full premium was not paid ?





Ut oh.

----------

